# Dying ??



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I think my male siamese fighting fish is dying.
I've checked my water levels,
Nitrate: 0
Nitrite: 0
Ammonia: 0
And pH: 7.5-8.0 (grr, i can never be too sure)

It started, i'd say... this morning. (He was fine last night). He's on the bottom laying lazily on the gravel (literally on his side), breathing heavily, then suddenly swimming up for breath then just, flopping himself back down on the gravel. He seems to swim up for breath right at the last minute... But other than that he was on his side, just laying there. Seeing as his a semi-active Betta that i've never had problems with, i'm concerned.
I do water changed every other day, like i said, nothing has changed in the tank... and he has been fine until this morning.
I don't see whats wrong.
 can anyone help?

PS: May i add, he is extrememly peaceful, as with all my other fish... so i know no fight occured (plus, no marks)


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

ive answered youre Q on another forum :|


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeh, thnx FishFriend. Didn't know where i'd get a faster reply. And other peoples opinions count, too.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm sad to say that this morning i found my Siamese Fighting Fish - Firefly, dead. He was obviously having difficulty reaching the top of the tank to breath because of his condition... and seeing as i'm ill and it was night (all the LFS's were closed) i was unable to buy treatment. 
I feel soooo bad  He was, my first ever fish of my own... and he was a good peaceful one. 

R.I.P Firefly​


----------



## Mom2Fish (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your fish. It's never easy losing a pet especially one that you cared so much about and were trying to help. I lost my betta back in August and have since bought another and he too has been showing signs of being a little ill and I have been trying everything as well. Good luck to you.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sorry you lost Firefly.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks guys. To make everything worse... i was looking in and one of my mollies (one in particular, the others seem fine) has some sort of cotton fungal disease... luckily, one of my Neons had fin rot when i brought the little guy, and i treated him with this stuff (he got better in like a week, totally healed), so i'm using that on the mollie, cause i have nearly a whole bottle leftover. Good job i kept it, huh. I might stock up on stuff... my tank seems to be a 24/7 Casulty! lol
Has anyone experianced this well known disease? Any tips how to beat it?


----------

